# Ay Caramba! Double Barrel cranks.



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Whatever happened to Caramba, makers of the Double Barrel cranks?

Scroll down to posting number 76.

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=90827&page=8

There's a Tioga disc wheel on the page before it, and a lot of other obscure parts in this thread from a Spanish language MTB forum.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Most likely oblivion because of










(pic from this recent thread)

They may have a coolness factor to them, but I've heard a lot of problems with them cracking. Myself, I wouldn't use them except on a garage queen.

'Guin


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

Let me guess, they were part of the "CNC'ed from billet!" hype that many early mountain bike components builders relied on to market cool looking parts.

Good old fashioned cold forging...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Most likely oblivion because of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are a few more just to make sure I get the point across.









Wall thickness deviance.









The "Boring bar" flex do to the excessive length of the bore causing .extreme variation on the wall thickness of the barrels.









Do I need to say more.


----------



## gmyatko (Jul 5, 2011)

*Caramba Double Barrel Crankset 175 mm*

I worked in a bike shop for pretty many years. I saw all kinds of broken cranks come in; Campy record, Sugino Super Mighty, stronglight, you name it, and the pic of the back of the square taper is from overtightening. When assembling to a tapered bottom bracket, the surfaces are supposed to be clean and dry, NO lubricant, and I don't remember the tightening torque, but it is easy to overdo it, especially when any kind of lube is present. I suppose I'm being a bit defensive here, because my carambas have a lot of dings on the end of them from bouncing off of plenty of rocks with solid hits. They are still perfectly straight with no issues that I can see.........


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Matt Jacobson was a friend of mine in Sun Valley Idaho when he challenged Eric Wallentine and I to come up with his new company name-Caramba won-Wish I thought of it...


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...they've pulled pretty good money lately on the bay.


----------

